# JHB/DBN Vape Meet



## Rob Fisher (27/4/15)

Hi Ho @Silver Toti Vape meet! Epic! Hope everyone had FOMO... so awesome to spend an afternoon eating good food, drinking good wine and with awesome company!

The Girls lined up and waiting for Hi Ho to arrive!



Hi Ho @Silver and Camilla!


Wine and REO's!



Tiger Prawns and REO's



The boys and REO's!

Reactions: Like 5 | Winner 6


----------



## Andre (27/4/15)



Reactions: Funny 6


----------



## Silver (27/4/15)

Lol Rob, you beat me to it!

Always great to see you and chat about all things 

Good wine, good food, lovely banter and lots of laughs. 
Simple recipe for a super afternoon

..... and a few Reos help 

PS - am honoured to have vaped Tropical Ice on the famous Avril and Camilla. Such beautiful devices. Pictures just dont do them justice.

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 1


----------



## Rob Fisher (27/4/15)

Silver said:


> PS - am honoured to have vaped Tropical Ice on the famous Avril and Camilla. Such beautiful devices. Pictures just dont do them justice.



And to see this you will need to wait for the next episode of RR!


----------



## Gizmo (27/4/15)

That looked amazing! That is FOMO to the max right there!!

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Silver (27/4/15)

Photos don't do Robs special customized REOs proper justice. 

But I tried to take a few pics to show them in a bit more detail. 

Here are the girls. Rose petals and all




Now come the special new buttons from @hands. What can I say, they are just exquisite. The detail on the porcupine is incredible. 




And the jewel embedded button:




Way more amazing and beautiful in the flesh.

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 5


----------



## Paulie (27/4/15)

Great pics and company! Looks like FOMO indeed! Glad you guys had a frozen fun day!!

Reactions: Funny 1 | Thanks 2


----------



## Yiannaki (27/4/15)

Great pics @Rob Fisher and @Silver 

Looks like you guys had such an epic time.

Wish I could have been there

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## FireFly (27/4/15)

FOMO Indeed...  (always wanted to use that one lol )


But I see lots of  and  but no Vaping and Clouds LOL


----------



## Silver (27/4/15)

FireFly said:


> FOMO Indeed...  (always wanted to use that one lol )
> 
> 
> But I see lots of  and  but no Vaping and Clouds LOL



Lol, @FireFly !
So true. 

But in between all the chatting and device inspections, there was quite a bit vaping. We just didnt take photos of it. 

Rob tested my Lime Ice in mouth to lung and in lung hit mode
And I took a toot on his devices. I tried that Indian Giver Ice cream juice. 

Rob is still recovering from his flu so his vaping was a lot less today than i have seen it before. Lol

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## abdul (27/4/15)

Looks like you guys had a blast! 

How's Indian Giver? @Silver


----------



## Alex (27/4/15)

It must have been really cold down in Durbs today

Reactions: Agree 1 | Funny 3


----------



## Silver (27/4/15)

abdul said:


> Looks like you guys had a blast!
> 
> How's Indian Giver? @Silver



Its very nice @abdul. Clearly a quality juice. 
Just I am not a big fan of vanilla, so not really one for me
If they made a chocolaty one then i would buy it

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------

